# How to recover deleted Ports subdirectory



## Peacekeeper2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

A newbie question. I have edited in sysutils/nut some files, tried and patched. At the end I wanted to restart from a clean original ports port. So I deleted the nut directory. 
I first thought portsnap would be able to identify the gap (missing port) and ended by downloading ports.tar.gz, extracting it in a temp_orary_ location and copy the ports/sysutils/nut directory to my system place.

I wonder if there is a faster or easier method to do so?  :q


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2014)

If you intend to modify ports, a Subversion checkout allows reverting to the originals and generating diffs from the originals without having to make extra copies.


----------



## Peacekeeper2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah, ok - I have never used SVN or GIT for the ports. I was not sure if I could use `portmaster -r` to rebuild that port.


----------

